# is this enough



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I have asked this many times but no 1 really has answered to much. Maybe i can get some 1 to. I was wondering if 30 watt's of lighting is enought light for a 55 gal. Its kinda a broad question but i tried a few plants i didnt no the name of the lfs said some type of amazon but they all died, it could of been from not getting it with a ruit ball and i didnt no they needed fertalizer untill they werent looking good at all. I will be getting javaferns and javamoss. If that helps any but is it enought light? They arnt bulbs that are made for plants eather there just bulbs that came with the lights.


----------



## shnoobs (Feb 22, 2004)

you need 2-3 watts/gallon minimum usually so i would say 30 watts is coming up short. but those plants may not need asw much light as others.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is on the low side but if you have low light plants it should be fine. I recommend anubias plants( my favorite).


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Ask your LFS when you buy the plants how many watts/gallon the plants need. Some are low light, some are high light. You need whatever lighting is necessary for the plants you have.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

okay maybe i will do a search on how much light javafern/javamoss need thanks for the feedback.


----------

